# seeking info on Mexican contract Colt 1911



## wolfie (Feb 26, 2007)

howdy , seeking info on Mexican contract Colt 1911 & 1911a1 , can someone assit?
many thanks wolfie


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

All you ever wanted to know about the Obregon pistol from Mexico: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=+obregon+pistol&btnG=Search
Regards, Richard


----------

